# Another new front shifting system?



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Cool-Tech-VYROs-Multi-Segment-Gear-System,14722/bturman,109

I love innovative tech, but this looks a little overly complicated to me.


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2012)

I feel like the bicycle drivetrain is long overdue for a massive redesign. Especially on mountain bikes, something that is more resistant to mud / water / etc. 

Some sort of infinitely variable drive would be cool. Or even a sealed internal system. 

Problem is making it light and durable.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2012)

Nick said:


> Or even a sealed internal system.



Internal geared hubs aren't anything new, they've been around for years.  There's current versions, but the good stuff (Rohloff SPEEDHUB) isn't exactly cheap...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 3, 2012)

This new system seems pretty cool! I like the fact that it's not a lead weight like the Hammersmidt and also has built in chain retention.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> This new system seems pretty cool! I like the fact that it's not a lead weight like the Hammersmidt and also has built in chain retention.



I wonder how well it'll work once mud and dirt starts getting into the mechanism??


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2012)

I should see if they will send on to us for review 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gottabelight (Feb 13, 2013)

looks cool, but like mentioned above, how does it function in the field?


----------

